# Drain hose question/can i cut ribbed hose?



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I am piecing together a home modified sump for a 100g tank with an overflow. I am putting the sump under the tank, naturally. I have about 3 feet of flex ribbed hose, as well as some 1.5 inch THICK walled "flexible" tubing that isn't really flexible at all.

I need to be able to move the drain hose/sump to at least some times without breaking down the hose ends, if that makes sense.

Can I cut the ribbed hose and have it watertight with a hose clamp? The one I have has nice smooth ends so it clamps nicely, but its way too long. I dont know how the prior owner used it unless the puny prior sump was at the far end of the stand, and it still goes up and down like a trap. I do like the flexibility, though, when I need to move the top of the sump I could do so without unhooking the hose, while the 1.5 clear tubing is not flexible at all.

I can't be the only guy who needs a flexible line to his sump. Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## Tadgo (Jul 31, 2011)

Should be able to. But I don't know what fittings you have.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Any time I've tried to cut corregated flex, it was a bear to get it sealed. Not saying it won't but I would be reluctant to say it would.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I have standard 1.5 inch barbs, both slip and threaded.

The smooth ends on the current 3 foot hose give a good deal, and I figure the ribbed part wont seal well, hence my question.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

For what it's worth, that stuff needs to be not made, or used, for the hobby. :-?


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

iwade4fish said:


> For what it's worth, that stuff needs to be not made, or used, for the hobby. :-?


Fair enough, I am not in love with it, the only thing I like is that it is felxible despite the diameter. Is anything else flexible like that so I can move the drain plate on the sump to get at the planned filter sock on the intake.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

> that stuff needs to be not made, or used, for the hobby.


Sounds like you have had a major complaint with it. What does it do for you? I have had times when I found sink traps made with corregated sections and they have a habit of spliting along the folds.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

PfunMo said:


> > that stuff needs to be not made, or used, for the hobby.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have had a major complaint with it. What does it do for you? I have had times when I found sink traps made with corregated sections and they have a habit of spliting along the folds.


I had a leak in the finished ceiling in my basement a couple years ago. After tearing out a 3x5 area of soaking wet sheetrock, the culprit was the corrugated line used for the dishwasher drain. It was split just as you describe. Now - why the previous homeowner/plumber thought it was a good idea to run this hose under the finished basement, rather than through the kitchen cabinets, I have no idea, but it made a ridiculous mess.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

OK, the flex stuff is out, but I still need to find a semi flexible hose so I can tweak my sump without taking it apart, any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Vinyl tubing at H.D, they sell it up to 2" diam, but pricey.
As a hypocrite, I have a length of ribbed rose.

It's in my daughters' play chest!!!!!! They use it as an elephants nose when they play.


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I wade, I know there is tubing, my issue is I need something flexible. The 1.5 vinyl is basically rigid with clamp connect ability. That's why im asking.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Citadel - I am using the H-D semi rigid tubing for my sump plumbing. It is not terrible, and just takes some extra planning in order to ensure correct placement, etc. You may find that a slightly different design may make the maintenance task for the sock much easier.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

these are threaded and screw on. You will need to seal them up with silicone.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... HcQ8wIwBw#


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Flexible pool hose can be glued inside a fitting just like solid PVC.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

BillD said:


> Flexible pool hose can be glued inside a fitting just like solid PVC.


Nice! :thumb:


----------

